# ALMERA TURBO POLAND



## gre (Oct 4, 2005)

MY ALMERA:
SR20DE :JE PISTONS 8,5:1 VOLVOT5 TURBO 370CC INJECTORS, IVECO fmic,and many others,piggy-back SMT6
THANKS TO:www.ksrmotorsport.pl & www.tomaracing.pl
1/4 mile:14,7 0,5 bar
1/4 mile:??? 1,2 bar


question:how can I show You fotos?

that's link to show You that it's true
http://www.nissanklub.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3729&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=180


----------



## Bstric06 (May 25, 2005)

*Nice*

I am from poland, i was adopted when i was little, Do you got a pic of ur car, i would like to see wat it looks like

Thank
BStric06 :cheers:


----------



## gre (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes I have but I don't know how to put it on this forum, please give me the e-mail addres and I will send U


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Im from Poland too, from Warszawa


----------



## Zero2Endless (Jul 31, 2005)

THAT IS A SICK HATCH! I wish they had that in the US.


----------



## gre (Oct 4, 2005)

why sick??


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

gre said:


> why sick??


by sick he means pretty cool lookng


----------



## gre (Oct 4, 2005)

thx, but now it's about 10psi boost, and now it's sicker than ever :hal:


----------



## gre (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## gre (Oct 4, 2005)

how do You like it?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm loving it..


----------



## Zero2Endless (Jul 31, 2005)

When I say SICK, I mean OFF THE CHAIN, (Really awesome, cool, etc.)


----------



## gre (Oct 4, 2005)

do You have any suspension in Your cuntry to almera 1997 gri in Your contry>?It is not able toget it in poland


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

It is pretty much the b14 chassis, right?


----------



## gre (Oct 4, 2005)

do You mean:bilstein b14??


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

gre asked me to host some pictures for him, so here they are:
(this is gre's car, not mine)


----------



## gre (Oct 4, 2005)

thx, I will give You front of the car today
can You give me any name of www adress of shop,with sunspoension for almera gti 1997?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

no sorry, i guess since its not a US model


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

dear lord.....nice I love it. 
What manifold is that? Ill trade you a bluebird manifold and cash for that thing.


----------



## gre (Oct 4, 2005)

Skarbimierz Poland 23.10.2005 13,5xx ET :cheers:


----------



## gre (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## gre (Oct 4, 2005)

```
What manifold
```
what manifold means?type?nissan almera gti 1997 , 2.0 16v N15


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

obviously Almeras dont come with beautiful equal length manifold like that stock. I meant, is it custom made? or bought from a company like Protech Engineering...


----------



## gre (Oct 4, 2005)

engine was build from the begining in WWWksrmotorsport.pl
electronics was mede by www.tomaracing.pl
now it's about 240hp/330Nm and car made the best ET 13,5XX in Turbo class in Skarbimierz 23/10/05
http://www.gds.impelnet.com/puchar/wyniki23-10-2005.xls have a look at KLASA OUTLAW!! :cheers: 

next year it will be build for about 500hp!!


----------



## gre (Oct 4, 2005)

*dyno day!MAHA*

YESTERDAY I WAS ON DYNO
THAT IS ALMERA TURBO 10PSI BOOST
DO YOU LIKE IT??


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Yes. Yes I do. :thumbup:


----------



## gre (Oct 4, 2005)

Now I would like to do my almera for 1/4 mile only!!it is FWD, I would like to have there about 600+hp, can anyone help me to find exaclly best parts to do it??
thx 4 help


----------



## MyGeneration (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi,

I love your Almera! I have the newer model and you have inspired me with what you have achieved with your car.


----------

